# Strawberry Reservoir access from Spanish Fork Canyon



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm just checking to see if anyone knows if the Sheep Creek Road from Highway 6 to Strawberry is on schedule to open on the end of the month. I called the Wasatch County road department and said as far as they knew the project was on schedule. 

The schedule on the forest service web site shows the road work to be done and the road back open on September 1, 2021.

fseprd713179.pdf (usda.gov) 

Thanks for any information anyone has.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's going to be interesting to see how many cars get stuck if a snowstorm hits (remember those storms that dropped white flakes from the sky?) 

As a hunter I don't like the paved road. But, I also believe that everyone has the right to visit and see the mountains. Now the family wagon with the Klan can enjoy it as well.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> It's going to be interesting to see how many cars get stuck if a snowstorm hits (remember those storms that dropped white flakes from the sky?)
> 
> As a hunter I don't like the paved road. But, I also believe that everyone has the right to visit and see the mountains. Now the family wagon with the Klan can enjoy it as well.


They have a seasonal closure on the road that I would expect to continue even though it's paved or else your right, there would be bunch of folks getting stuck. 

I was really surprised when I heard the road was being paved but it will sure save on the beating my truck has taken over the years going over that way.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

TOgden said:


> They have a seasonal closure on the road that I would expect to continue even though it's paved or else your right, there would be bunch of folks getting stuck.
> 
> I was really surprised when I heard the road was being paved but it will sure save on the beating my truck has taken over the years going over that way.


It was washboard sucker just before the Bald Mt. cattleguard!! They do close the gates, but if there is an early storm, it could get dicey. Early storms melt off the next couple days but I don't think the caravan of 2 wheel cars have previsions for something like that.


----------

